# Foam Cutters



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone ever use the commercial hot wire foam cutters? I know that something like that can be made, but it looks like the cost is about the same either way, and obviously it would be less work to buy one. I was just wondering if anyone knew which is a better unit, and if they are as good as the home made kind. Do they make carving ornamentaion into the foam easier?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

YES!
I have the full set of hot wire foam factory tools and I love them, their engraver is fairly useless but the hot wire saws are great. It is so much easier to carve with them, they go through the foam like a hot knife through butter (literally). I love mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We own a couple of hot wire foam cutters now and they are fantastic tools. Exactly as Allen said, they go through foam like butter. Just be sure you use them outside because the fumes are pretty nasty


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So the engraver is useless. How about the sculpting tool?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Works well for me.
Also pick up a soldering iron, the cheap kind that has the pointed nail like end. Its very useful for foam sculpting. I also love these-
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66182
Useful and inexpensive.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I was looking at those, but I wasnt sure how well it would cut. I assume it is very good at carving though. Got a soldering iron. That is what I have been using, to fairly good effect. I was just looking for something that will ease the cutting a bit (use a razor knife now) and maybe to do some intricate detail work. Thanks for the info.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I do most of my Sculpting by hand hate using burning tools the fumes are Carsonogenic , very very bad , a good vapor mask that blocks the gasses or very good ventalation is a must, they are usefull tools you have to pre- plan your cuts just as you do with pumkin stencils


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

make sure to check this out. The foam cutter table was fairly easy to make and works like a dream.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16712&highlight=foam+cutter


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This website here is also a very good styrofoam tool company, if its about foam, they have it.
http://www.demandproducts.com/


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Allen, I've never worked with a foam cutter, How difficult is it to use and master? I have issues with cutting straight lines, and I usually just use a razor.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

A foam cutter leaves a cleaner cut than a Razor knife. If you use a table model foam saw then you can use a fence and the lines are very straight. You can get much better detail with the wire saw than a razor.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

I love my hotwirw foam kit, takes a little getting used to. Hard not to rush it, butu dont do it. I was dizzy for two days, I guess an open garage wasnt enough ventilation. But the work great. I made these with it.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=583&pictureid=6561


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice wood grain great looking fence pieces.
Yeah here one that lost me a few braincells








30' high x 35ft wide exterior carved from 3" thick styrofoam.
The giant door is wood.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

wow.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Where do you find 3" foam?? I have a difficult enough time finding 2"!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That wall is AMAZING! (Sorry, I meant to say that first!)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Nice wood grain great looking fence pieces.
> Yeah here one that lost me a few braincells
> 
> 
> ...





madmomma said:


> Where do you find 3" foam?? I have a difficult enough time finding 2"!


That's at Scarborough Faire, which is in Waxahachie, TX, which is close to the Owens Corning manufacturing plant that makes the pink Foamular foam. Hmmm....me thinks Allen has a hook up!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I guess OC probably doesn't sell 3" at retail stores like HD or Lowes (the 2 near me)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a great hook up, but its a local company that sells styrofoam blocks. I can buy a 3'x4'x 8' for $300. They will slice that for you any way you like.
Here is the company for my locals.
http://www.powerfoam.net/

Here is a website that shows Block polystyrene suppliers in your area.
http://www.epsmolders.org/2.html
This information is gold.


----------

